# 1st building my own rigs - June Fishing - Hatteras?



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

So I have always just bought some rigs at the store and fished with that, but after reading things on here I am going to make some of my own rigs using fluoro.

Pompano/Mullet rigs - I am going to get 25yds of 20lb Seaguar Fluoro with Owner 2/0 Mutu Light Circle hooks (red and black). I think I am pretty good with this set-up right?

Drum rigs - This is where I have the main question. Since I will be there in June I assume most of the big drums will not be around and I will likely be seeing puppy drum right? So what hook should I get - I was thinking 7/0 Owner SSW Circle hooks. Should I go down in size if I will be mostly looking at puppy drum? I was going to use 100lb mono, but should I use fluoro here as well? Smaller size leader?

I really wish I lived closer, I know I could really get into this stuff


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you'll want to use small hooks #2-3/0 for pups in the summer,they are not the only fish in the sea and you'll want to be able to hook sea mullet,trout,flounder,etc. also.last year we didn't see the pups until around august when the pompano arrived and most of these fish were small-10"-15"-so small hooks were the rule.a few years ago the drum were pretty reliable all summer and you could pretty much put a piece of mullet or shrimp on a bottom rig and get a keeper before sunrise almost everyday.no need to overthink summer time drum,wait till late september-october to break out the big gear


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> you'll want to use small hooks #2-3/0 for pups in the summer,they are not the only fish in the sea and you'll want to be able to hook sea mullet,trout,flounder,etc. also.last year we didn't see the pups until around august when the pompano arrived and most of these fish were small-10"-15"-so small hooks were the rule.a few years ago the drum were pretty reliable all summer and you could pretty much put a piece of mullet or shrimp on a bottom rig and get a keeper before sunrise almost everyday.no need to overthink summer time drum,wait till late september-october to break out the big gear


Thanks - I was thinking the 7/0 was too big for June, I have never had a chance to fish Hatteras in the fall. Hopefully life, work, and family lets me take a second trip in the fall for some bigger fish


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess the 100lb mono is overkill for anything that might be out there as well


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

lfunk11 said:


> Thanks - I was thinking the 7/0 was too big for June, I have never had a chance to fish Hatteras in the fall. Hopefully life, work, and family lets me take a second trip in the fall for some bigger fish


 Jmho,but in June as sunburntspike said,you'll be catching other fish more often.. Use the first setup you wrote in your post and you'll be fine.. Pups are hard fighters,but if played right shouldn't be a problem,and jmho,the hooks won't be too small to hook them..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

lfunk11 said:


> So I have always just bought some rigs at the store and fished with that, but after reading things on here I am going to make some of my own rigs using fluoro.
> 
> Pompano/Mullet rigs - I am going to get 25yds of 20lb Seaguar Fluoro with Owner 2/0 Mutu Light Circle hooks (red and black). I think I am pretty good with this set-up right?
> 
> ...


You have good taste; I use both Seagaur and the Mutu Light circles. 

You would probably be better served with 25 lb flouro. 20 is fine strength wise but isn't as stiff as the 25 and tends to wrap around itself, and it's not enough difference to effect number of bites. Also I would say the hooks are a bit on the big side, but they'll probably work for the keeper whiting (sea mullet). If you don't already use circle hooks, I may go with kahle hooks instead so you don't lose as many fish while you learn to use the circle hooks. 

For the puppy drum if you want to use fishfinder rigs, no bigger than 4/0 or 5/0, and 2/0-3/0s Mutu Lights should be fine. 50 or 60 lb mono should do fine, 30 will work for puppy drum but you'd lose rigs to the blues and sharks. 

Like Drumdum said you will probably be just fine using the pomp/whiting rig for most of your fishing, unless the blues get thick. I always carry some pompano style bottom rigs but out of 50 lb mono and bigger hooks for them.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Jmho,but in June as sunburntspike said,you'll be catching other fish more often.. Use the first setup you wrote in your post and you'll be fine.. Pups are hard fighters,but if played right shouldn't be a problem,and jmho,the hooks won't be too small to hook them..


+1 for your first rig with SmoothLure's modifier. 

We've had good luck with 25# fluoro and #4 Owner Mutu Lights or #2 Gamakatsu Octopus hooks. The Gami's run a little smaller than the Owners, so a #4 Gami is a little small but will hold a citation mullet if you make sure your drag actually gives when they make that last run before coming through the shore break. Still, I now use #2 when I use Gami's.

Tie some with plastic beads.


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I have a bunch of stuff saved in my shopping cart so I just need to thin it out and order it all. The only thing I may not build myself is a shark rig - want to give that a try this year at dusk. Hopefully nothing too big finds interest in what I throw out since my gear isn't really for sharks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> You have good taste; I use both Seagaur and the Mutu Light circles.
> 
> You would probably be better served with 25 lb flouro. 20 is fine strength wise but isn't as stiff as the 25 and tends to wrap around itself, and it's not enough difference to effect number of bites. Also I would say the hooks are a bit on the big side, but they'll probably work for the keeper whiting (sea mullet). If you don't already use circle hooks, I may go with kahle hooks instead so you don't lose as many fish while you learn to use the circle hooks.
> 
> ...



I agree about 25lb instead of 20lb, especially if you're using Seaguar Red label. (as opposed to blue label or premier) It's a little on the flimsy side for surf rigs and will get mangled after the first fish. (...and +1 to having some small hook rigs tied with 50#. I have a ton of these kinds of rigs, and probably 30% of them have disproportionate line to hook size ratios. ) I've also found that I have excellent hook-up rates (not better than the standard 2/0-5/0 fare, but just as good) on pups with the smaller hooks, and no issues with straightening. 

Also, (agreeing with SL again...) 2/0 is too big for pomps... I like Mutu Light #2 or Mustad U.P. Demon Circle #1. Even a 3lb pomp has a tiny little mouth, and you might (will) miss fish with hooks that size. I like kahle hooks as well, but they're getting harder to find, and don't hold a point as well as the Owners, specifically the gold ones that everyone seems to love for pompano fishing and seem to be used on all the store-bought rigs like seastriker. Those things won't pierce a softy after 5 mins in the water.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Stop by and see us at Teach's Lair we can show ya what and where. The 2/0 are IMHO too big drop them down to number 6's in the Mutu's and you'll catch more...

JAM


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

JAM said:


> Stop by and see us at Teach's Lair we can show ya what and where. The 2/0 are IMHO too big drop them down to number 6's in the Mutu's and you'll catch more...
> 
> JAM


I am sure I will be visiting the local tackle shops when I get down there for odds and ends. I will only be there a week so I want to have everything ready before I go. Going to place my order this weekend and hopefully start doing some knots next week


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

lfunk11 said:


> I am sure I will be visiting the local tackle shops when I get down there for odds and ends. I will only be there a week so I want to have everything ready before I go. Going to place my order this weekend and hopefully start doing some knots next week


Just tryin to save ya time and money, if you would have went and tied a Bunch of 2/0's, you would not be catchin many Sea Mullets.. Where as we show everyone how to tie the River Rig, plus we know where to send you for the Fish.. Does the Company that you are buying from know where the Fish are Biting on Hatteras??? Just sayin.. 

JAM


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

JAM said:


> River Rig


It was only a matter of time...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

;


dudeondacouch said:


> It was only a matter of time...


shameless plug


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Why would one use a 'River Rig' in the sound?

Shouldn't one use a 'Sound Rig' in the sound?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Cause they Work.... Just tryin to Share the Wealth.. I'm a Believer.. 
JAM 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.467024030036448.1073741830.365324526873066&type=1


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Bear in mind that the main leader also acts as a shock leader. Plan accordingly.

The droppers can be lighter. JMHO C2


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought some riverrigs last year when I was down and I have bought a bunch of different rigs over the years. I just want to build them this year since I thought it would be fun and give me something to do at night once the kids go to bed. I know I will end up spending some cash on various things when I am down there. I need to find a lighter rod for my mom as well when I get down there - she is 62 and the rod we got her last year is too big and I ended up having to cast it for her. Not sure if my kids will get into fishing this year or not - two boys (7 & 5).


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions - this is likely what I will get. 

Berkley Trilene Big Game - 50lb test - shock leader and fish finder rigs. I removed my level wind from my reel so I can use a shock leader. I have 40lb braid on it and never felt comfortable last year trying to cast far in case of it breaking

Seaguar Blue Label Fluoro - 25lb test - 25 yards. Not sure how much I need, but can always buy more down there if I need it

For the mullet/pompano rigs
Mutu Light - #6 - red and black

For the fish finder rigs
Owner SSW Circle - 7/0 & 4/0 - this is just to have, not really for this trip. Hoping I can make it back in the fall
Mutu light Circle - 2/0
Offshore Angler Sinker Slide


----------



## Moon Pie (Feb 26, 2007)

*June- Cobia*



lfunk11 said:


> So I have always just bought some rigs at the store and fished with that, but after reading things on here I am going to make some of my own rigs using fluoro.
> 
> Pompano/Mullet rigs - I am going to get 25yds of 20lb Seaguar Fluoro with Owner 2/0 Mutu Light Circle hooks (red and black). I think I am pretty good with this set-up right?
> 
> ...



True June is not the best time for big drum but they are around. June is the best month for cobia on the OBX. It is a good idea to keep a larger fish finder rig in the water on a big pole in case one comes by. They are great table-fare. 

Just a thought!

Moon Pie


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

Moon Pie said:


> True June is not the best time for big drum but they are around. June is the best month for cobia on the OBX. It is a good idea to keep a larger fish finder rig in the water on a big pole in case one comes by. They are great table-fare.
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> Moon Pie


thanks - now you are going to convince the gambler side of me to try for the home run rather than the single. I bought a 12' rod last year, but wasn't too lucky with it. Had something bend it in half, but that something bit my live bait in half. I assume it was a decent sized bluefish. I thought cobias were hard to catch from the surf? Well at least for a novice like myself.


----------



## Moon Pie (Feb 26, 2007)

lfunk11 said:


> thanks - now you are going to convince the gambler side of me to try for the home run rather than the single. I bought a 12' rod last year, but wasn't too lucky with it. Had something bend it in half, but that something bit my live bait in half. I assume it was a decent sized bluefish. I thought cobias were hard to catch from the surf? Well at least for a novice like myself.


 There are several ways to fish for cobia from the surf. One is, kayak a bait out other is put a chunk of cut bait on and toss it out. You don,t always need to be far out. They come in close sometimes. The trick is to entice calico crabs to be on your bait when Mr. Cobia comes cruising along in the surf, which he scarfs up and hopefully your bait included. Several years back, when you could drive out to the point and hook area, I seen 15 cobia put on the beach from the surf in one day around June 10th. Some were around 70 to 80 lbs. There is a lot of luck involved but you never know what you may hook. And you know who usually hooks the biggest fish? A kid, a lady or a first time fisherman. 

Good Luck!
Moon Pie


----------

